# Nobody using the chat room?



## Andrew (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been gone all this time, and I come back to find the chat room is more dead than ever. If anyone else has some time to kill, come on over. I'm bored out of my mind. :yawn:


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

Good to see you again! Well, the chat went away for a long time and came back not too long ago. I just forget it's there.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 13, 2010)

There's a chat??




:lol:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 13, 2010)

I tried it a couple of times and I was all alone. Hellooo... :blink: :mellow:


----------



## Andrew (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Rick, its good to be back. I had a feeling the situation may have been something along those lines. I know the chat room doesn't exactly have the best track record.


----------



## manzano167 (Sep 13, 2010)

why cant we have the chat like facebook does like while searching the forums i can chat?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 13, 2010)

You mean the integrated instant messenger? I wouldn't know why, but its an interesting idea.

Personally, I like the setup of the chat box over at http://terraforums.com/forums/index.php. It has worked very well for that community for a long time. That said, there's really nothing wrong with the chat room here at all.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Sep 13, 2010)

Ive been on Chat hundreds and hundreds of times and no one is ever on.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Sep 13, 2010)

Ive been on chat hundreds of times and no one is ever on, unless theres a problem with my computer, or the chat, I dont think anyone ever goes on.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2010)

Well! I never! :angry: haha, I went in there once, there were bright lights, and no one was there but me, I shouted hello, and there was an echo, scared the bloomers right off of me! :lol: havent been back sence:lol: :blink:


----------



## manzano167 (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah the integrated instant messenger is awesome like Flytrapcare has it everybdy can talk to each other


----------



## shorty (Sep 13, 2010)

I check the chat room quite frequently. I saw you in there recently, Andrew, but I think you weren't at your computer at the time. If I remember right, I think this forum used to have a thread in which people would post times to chat, or to let one another know that they are in the chat room. I could be thinking of another forum, though.

Maybe we could setup a thread like that? I'd be down for chatting whenever.

Welcome back, by the way.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Shorty. I think I must have walked away from my laptop briefly. I remember coming back and seeing that you had entered and left. Yeah, I do recall a thread here that people would bump if they were in the chat. We should definitely try and set something like that up, maybe an evening chat on the weekends? Two different threads, one sticky with the official meeting times and another one for people to bump if they are in the chat at another time. Or maybe it would be better to keep it all to one thread.

Just brainstorming.


----------



## more_rayne (Sep 14, 2010)

I tried it out, can't seem to type in the type box, it's not working for me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 14, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> I tried it out, can't seem to type in the type box, it's not working for me.


  don't go in there alone! scarry!


----------



## shorty (Sep 15, 2010)

Andrew said:


> Thanks Shorty. I think I must have walked away from my laptop briefly. I remember coming back and seeing that you had entered and left. Yeah, I do recall a thread here that people would bump if they were in the chat. We should definitely try and set something like that up, maybe an evening chat on the weekends? Two different threads, one sticky with the official meeting times and another one for people to bump if they are in the chat at another time. Or maybe it would be better to keep it all to one thread.
> 
> Just brainstorming.


I like the idea of having official meeting times, perhaps even a few days a week. Sunday evenings would be a good time when I think most people would be home. Maybe we could have chats on a few weekdays as well. We could poll the forum members and see what the best days and times are for everyone. Having a pinned thread with the official times as well as another thread for people to post when they are online would be better, in my mind, than having one thread for both. It would be easier to find the times for the official community chats this way.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm in the chat if anyone wants to join me. Probably going to be up for another couple of hours.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2010)

I got a couple minutes, see u in chat!


----------



## shorty (Sep 25, 2010)

Trying to get a chat going at 8:00 PM EST tonight. Anyone care to join me? If so, see ya there!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Shorty, did u meet anyone there?

Tomorrow is wed, and if anyone wants to talk I will go in at 7:30 pm for a half hour, no one comes in I will leave at 8pm, this is just for mantis discussions. anyone game?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you mean 7:30 p.m. Real Time (Mountain Time, without that DST nonsense) or do you mean some foreign kind of Ohio time? Please let us know! I shall set my egg timer!


----------



## shorty (Sep 28, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hey Shorty, did u meet anyone there?
> 
> Tomorrow is wed, and if anyone wants to talk I will go in at 7:30 pm for a half hour, no one comes in I will leave at 8pm, this is just for mantis discussions. anyone game?


Nope, no one showed up. At least not while I was in the chat room. I only waited for about fifteen minutes but I wasn't expecting anyone to show, especially since no one replied to the text.

I'll meet you, and whoever else cares to join us, in the chat room around 7:30 PM EST tomorrow. You do mean Eastern Standard Time, correct?

I will also be on tonight at 8:00 PM EST if anyone wants to chat. I'll stay in the room, even if I decide to leave my computer, so be patient if I don't reply immediately.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, eastern standard time, good thing u told me, the day Yen did it, I was on my time not his and I missed it all

I have about 3 or 4 new customers today I told to come here and the chat tomorrow, we will see if we have newbies show up!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey, don't forget tonight at 7:30 est!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2010)

One minute to go! Are ya comin?


----------



## more_rayne (Sep 29, 2010)

Chat is happening now, come on in!


----------



## shorty (Sep 29, 2010)

Whoops! For some reason I thought the chat was 8:00 PM tonight instead of 7:30. You guys only chatted for 30 minutes or did no one show up? I'll stay in the chat room if anyone else cares to join. Give me a min if I don't respond initially.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha! Mountain time is two hours behind Ohio, but because DST still operates, apparently, and AZ doesn't have it, we are the same as Pacific Time! Still, therew ere a few other major folks when I joined, so it wasn't wasted.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh Poopie! :lol:


----------



## shorty (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone care to chat tonight? Meet in chat around 7:30 or 8:00 PM EST tonight (10/3) if you're up for it.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 19, 2011)

Bump, anyone wants to join again?

get it rollin' again just like old times.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jan 19, 2011)

PEOPLE ARE ACTUALLY IN THERE RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't have time to sit and chat usually... or maybe I'm just antisocial?


----------

